# Le club des professionnels en informatique > La taverne du Club : Humour et divers > Films & TV >  [Film] Very Bad Trip - The Hangover

## Invit

Bonjour,

N'ayant pas encore trouv d'article sur ce film, je lance !!

J'ai t le voir hier et... pas du! Ca fait longtemps que j'avais pas rit comme a. Le film est gros comme une maison avec des moments typiques comdie amricaine mais dans l'ensemble, a tue.

Qu'en avez-vous pens?

J'ai entendu parler d'un ventuel plagiat et de similitudes avec un court-mtrage franais intitul *J'ai un trou* (on peut le trouver sur le net sauf erreur...). Qu'en pensez-vous?

----------


## BainE

ou bien pisode des Simpsons ou Homer apprend a Flanders comment faire la fete a Las Vegas, et ou ils se levent le matin maris ?

J ai pas vu le film mais la bande annonce m a vraiment fait pens a ca.

----------


## Invit

J'avais bien envie de le voir. Est-ce que a ne ressemble pas trop  "H mec, elle est o ma caisse ?", o en cherchant leur bagnole ils reconstituent le cours des vnements d'une soire pique ?

----------


## shadowmoon

Gastiflex, c'est vrai que c'est un peu sur le meme principe que ce film, mais puissance 1000. J'avais trouv "H mec, elle est o ma caisse ?" plus ou moins pvisible, alors que l tu demande vraiment "Mais qu'est-ce qu'ils foutus pour en arriver l ???".

----------


## hiko-seijuro

je l'ai trouv vraiment gnial..blu ray en prvision  ::D:

----------


## Invit

J'y suis all hier (vu qu'il n'y avait plus de places pour HP).
J'ai chial de rire du dbut  la fin. Je pense que a ne m'tait jamais autant arriv au cin. Avec apothose  la fin quand ils visionnent les photos de la soire.

Par contre je suis pas sr qu'il ait un potentiel de revisionnage important. Le ressort comique, c'est que toutes les 5 minutes on dcouvre qu'ils ont fait un truc encore plus dingue que le prcdent lors de la soire. Donc la deuxime fois cela doit tre nettement moins marrant.

----------


## copin

Le film est norme...
J'ai du mal  trouver un film qui m'est apport autant de plaisir  la sortie de la sance.

----------


## Davidbrcz

Je lai vu il a quelque temps et les scenes sont mythiques !!

Il est absolument a voir au moins une fois.

----------


## _-Slash-_

Pareil, c'est un film que l'on va voir avec le cerveau dbranch un bon coca et du pop corn

----------


## biboo_

Ah ben pour l'avoir vu avant-hier, c'est clairement le film qu'on matte pour se dcontracter. Qu'est-ce qu'on se marre.  ::mouarf::

----------


## zecreator

Un film absolument hilarant, a me donne envie de refaire mon enterrement de vie de garon tiens  ::):

----------


## s4mk1ng

Le film est vraiment gnial  regarder entre potes avec un pack de bires ::lol::

----------


## copin

Pour les amateurs! Sorti en DVD le 9 Dcembre.

 ::ccool::

----------


## fallais

> Le film est vraiment gnial  regarder entre potes avec un pack de bires


+1

Et le grand-pre  la fin, qui devrait tre super nerv mais qui dit juste : "Vgas  :;): "

----------


## Vincinho

je dois avouer que je m'attendais a mieux en entendant les critiques. Mais c'est vrai que dans le genre il est vraiment pas mal

----------

